# Sunroof help



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

Got a QSW (Passat Variant 32B here in Europe) with a broken sunroof. Fixed it and meanwhile took sunroof headliner thingy out since its upholstering was completely thrashed.

Finally got aound to reupholster it yesterday and put it back in. Everything's fine, except for the small tilt part of the headliner panel that doesnt't tilt when the roof is tiltet because there weren't any springs/clips there.

I have some Rockwell made Volvo 700/900 series panels around with their clips, thought of using them, but they seem to be somewhat different desing, differently placed...


No pick-and-pulls around here, and all the JY's throw sunroofs straight into the crusher - people here have a habit of gluing broken sunroofs and forgetting abot them, no one fixes them...

So, my last resort is fabricating those clips/springs/whatever, but I'd need at least a picture, and I can't find any, so please, if someone could post a picture of it, it would be greatly appreciated. Same sunroof is in Mk2 'Rocco and Audi B3/C3.

Best regards


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

And, they should all use the same spring - that's all that lifts it, is a simple pull spring. One end hooks into the headliner panel, the other hooks to a crimp clamp that isn't firmly clamped to the crossbar. 

I can try to get out to one of mine over the weekend, and get a measurement or two for you.


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

That's fast, thanks!


So, there is just one spring in the middle, unlike Volvo units that have it on both ends?

I can't remember is there a crimp on the crossbar, but if not, I'll just use a tip-tie or something...

I guess I can estimate how strong the spring should be, but what about the lenght? Guess about an inch, inch and a half?

EDIT:
Btw, how does it hook into the headliner panel? Should there be a slot or something... I can vaguely remember something like a fin sticking out in the middle of the rear edge of the panel, that's it?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yup, just one spring in the middle. 

Unfortunately, I didn't get a chance to measure it before I left work. Then I swapped cars with my father in law. It's 15 miles away now.  

Off the top of my head, I think the coil length is about 1.5" 

A couple of photos out of my Bentley should help:


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup, that explains it.

However, if it wouldn't be too much hassle for you, It'd help if you could measure spring coil lenght and lenght of both straight parts... Also, if you have Callipers to measure wire thickness, I could get a local guy to fabricate me a spring.


Thanks so much for the help so far!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Total length of the spring: 60mm. 
The 'front' end is 5mm, coil length 45mm, 'tail' end 10mm. 
The tail is twisted 90* from the front (so, the hook points down.) 
Wire ~1mm (sorry, no calipers here to measure that.) 

If you need a photo or two, I have some. I can edit them for size & upload them tomorrow evening if you need them.


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, a photo or two should do it and I won't have further requests on the matter, hopefully.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Here you go. Sorry that the perspective makes the measurements look a little weird, but...


----------



## Sechszehnventiller (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot, that does it!


----------

